# AUDI RS6 Comparison (0-60 in 4.3 Seconds)!!



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

Hey Vortex,
In case you didn't know, the December 2002 issue of Automobile Magazine has a huge comparison on the RS6, E55, M5, S-Type R. The Audi whacks 60MPH in 4.3 seconds, the fastest of the group. All I have to say is, being able to crack off 4.3 second runs to 60 all day long is amazing. OH, and it hits like a train, pulling 1G when accelerating, compared to <.7Gs for the other cars. That is a push into the seat!! Not even the Viper can touch that number!!


----------



## GTiandrew (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: AUDI RS6 Comparison (0-60 in 4.3 Seconds)!! (VDUBfanatic)*

actually I saw a little video where they were comparing E55 AMG, RS6 and the M5. E55 AMG pulled faster than RS6. Then again E55 AMG has 5L supercharged V8 that pushes 476hp.
However, RS6 smoked both sedans on handling and braking.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: AUDI RS6 Comparison (GTiandrew)*

yah but the rs6 lacks 26hp compared to E55, i would take the RS6 over that car anyday.... 
http://www.pistonheads.com/roadtests/index.asp?storyId=5603
 
When you fire-up the Audi RS6, its twin-turbo V8 engine produces the perfectly modulated burble of a modern day muscle car. Then something odd happens. A low whine fills the cabin, quickly and steadily ascending in pitch. It's the same noise you hear in a jet before the engines start, as the Auxiliary Power Unit spools up.


----------

